# Who here prints their own honey jar labels?



## BeeCurious

I use Avery mailing labels. Some of my bees are on a small farm that has a small farm-market. I use the farm's logo, with some honey info, and my name. I customize the labels according to the season and exact site(s) that the honey was harvested from.


----------



## scrapiron

I bought the labels at walmart for 8 bucks. It comes with free software for your computer, which has a bunch of templates. I chose to design my own, and am very pleased.


----------



## odfrank

The excellent Avery software I used to use became obsolete as I upgraded computers...isn't that the story of our life in this age we live in? The new Online Avery is not as good, but works. I have also looked at Maco, Online Labels and Vista Print which all offer similar services. Some have wateproof labels. I put town of origin on most of my jars.


----------



## ariana

odfrank said:


> The excellent Avery software I used to use became obsolete as I upgraded computers...isn't that the story of our life in this age we live in?


Ain't that the truth! 

I was looking at the waterproof labels, but I think most of those are laser-printer only, and I think a couple of the folks that need labels only have the inkjets. I know when I was making canning labels, I could get the clear labels and cut those to fit over the top of normal paper, and that worked pretty well, I might suggest that. I'm trying to figure out what the best size(s) is, though, for any sort of jar.

Can I stick pictures up here? (Oh, technology). I'm playing around with something like this for the lids (mason jar canning lid size -- 2 inch round), and then matching for the sides, but with more space to add in lines for who/what/where/weight:


----------



## odfrank

I would recommend that anyone considering printing their own quality honey jar label get a laser printer.


----------



## KQ6AR

We use the ink jet, & put a clear label over the printed one. They do make waterproof labels for ink jet but I haven't tried them yet. If anyone has tried them I'd like to hear about it.
When I update printers next time, I will buy a laser.


----------



## Allen

Check out this site for waterproof inkjet labels: http://www.onlinelabels.com/OL162.htm

I currently use the Avery label templates that come with MS Word for my blacksmithing and photography business and soon for honey jar labels.

BTW, Avery glossy postcards that are 4-up on a letter sized sheet are great marketing tools.

Label layout is done in Photoshop CS5.
A PSD file of the layout is created and saved with layers, and a jpeg is made from that PSD.
The jpeg is then inserted into each cell of the label template in MS Word and the entire shebang is saved before printing.

Will probably purchase a good laser printer once the bees are able to pay for it.


----------



## ariana

That's a very useful link, Allen, thank you! 

Design is my day job, so I'm used to setting up templates (this project idea started while I was making my own labels for candles!), but it's fun to do something that's not for work every now and again.


----------



## Beadtalker

I have recently been working with Online labels and highly recommend them. They sell a polyester laser label that is really waterproof. I put a printed label on a glass honey jar, filled the jar with water and put it in a pan of boiling water for 30 minutes. The label still looks like it did right off the printer. They have close to a hundred or more shapes and sizes available. They have their own software that is free to use and is flat out simple. They have an 800 number for help. They also send out free samples for you to try before you buy. Their shipping rates appear to be very reasonable. You should look into this. I think it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## ariana

That is a really informative recommendation, Beadtalker. I'll pass that information along!


----------



## StevenG

It is simple to do your own labels, and I'd encourage anyone thinking about it to do it. You can size your labels to your jar, by varying the size/shape of the label you buy. And you can change the weight on your label to meet the size of the jar, without buying a lot of labels.
REgards,
Steven


----------



## TokerM

Are there small-ish (read: not massive commercial size, but not chinsy "home-style") printers that will die cut also?


----------



## HoneyChild

I use 2x4 office depot labels. They are the cheapest and fit perfectly on pint and quart mason jars. You can download a Word document that has the dimentions on it. I print from Office Depot also; laser printers are better than home inkjet printers. I will not jar and label for over $1 in cost. Walmart jars and Office Depot labels come way under budget. Email me if you want to see them. I will send you my word file if you want ot work off it.


----------



## efaure

Hay all,
Came across this and thought of this thread: http://www.printablelabels.net/category/spice
Enjoy!


----------



## Vance G

I just did the design and bought Avery labels off the shelf at Officemax and had them printed. Not a perfect fit, but good enough and I got 650 labels that will cover my needs for around $50. If I had not waited for my need for labels to turn into an emergency, I would have found the perfect label size, had the store order it and then let them print. All they have on the shelf in our small store are basically shipping labels and sizes are mostly too long and narrow. Great for quarts and either too small for bears or a little too big requiring trimming before putting them on.


----------



## cg3

I recommend laser printing, too. If you have a design and label paper Kinko's will print them cheaply. My first batch I did at home with an inkjet. They were alright but didn't hold up to moisture. Remember, that jar might be in someone's kitchen for a couple of years.
And for those that need help, I recommend hetrickhoneybees.com- specializes in small batches.


----------



## Jonathan Hofer

The last few years we've been buying the label templates from http://www.sheet-labels.com/

We run them through a laser colour printer. Quite cheap compared to what I've been quoted for custom labels around here. 


JH


----------

